# Shovelnose Sturgeon



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

with cheese and crackers tonight. It's just too hot to cook.

2 smoked Shovelnose Sturgeon from the Mississippi River:


















Shovelnose are a small sturgeon averaging around 3 feet long. They have an odd tail:


----------

